# Is the Domane actually "heavy"?



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm considering a Domane 4.3 Disc (among some other bikes) and notice that in the reviews they always have some line such as "a bit heavy" or "not the lightest bike out there" and am wondering how true this is. Sometimes a bike gets a reputation for something and then it gets repeated by reviewers and owners without much actual basis. It's also not clear if "heavier" means by 2 lbs or 5 lbs or whatever.

Since Trek always mealy-mouths around giving out any weights, does anyone have an actual figure for this bike in a size 56 (or anything close)? If you own one, do you think that it's heavier than equivalent endurance bikes from other mainstream mfrs (Specialized, Felt, Cannondale)?

I'm not looking to compare it with bikes costing $1000 more -- just trying to get an idea of what kind of numbers we're talking about.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

rochrunner said:


> I'm considering a Domane 4.3 Disc (among some other bikes) and notice that in the reviews they always have some line such as "a bit heavy" or "not the lightest bike out there" and am wondering how true this is. Sometimes a bike gets a reputation for something and then it gets repeated by reviewers and owners without much actual basis. It's also not clear if "heavier" means by 2 lbs or 5 lbs or whatever.


From what I've read about consensus quality bikes in the "endurance" class such as the Domane it is usually considered one of it not the heaviest. It's also certainly heavier than a "standard" as opposed to "endurance" road bike frame like an Emonda and Madone in the Trek line. But…from what I've interpreted or read specifically two things:

A. The weight difference is a relative thing in as far as how important in of itself is one to two pounds? Some it in of itself is not a significant factors. Others, yes. The reviewers though that I've read don't seem to put too much emphasis on it as usually give the Domane in its class a best or one of the best in field ratings despite the noted heavier weight. 

B. With the Domane and other Trek bikes one thing I read a lot as far as criticism for most of the models, especially the lower to middle range is the weight of the wheels. 

If you google you will find some fairly current or time relevant reviews addressing your issue. One often sees reviews of Domane 2.3 and 4.x bikes. The former is aluminum and all those in the four and above classes are carbon. Same reviewer of both really likes the 2.3 but always states that there is a noticeable positive ride experience of the carbon over the aluminum. (The carbon being better in the reviewer's opinion but the Aluminum is still very good. The Domane's ISO Speed Decoupler get high marks by most.)


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

2014 Domane 4.7 (all Ultegra 6800), 58 cm size, as supplied, no pedals or accessories, 17.9 lbs.

With Trek carbon road bikes the frame weight depends on the level/grade of carbon you buy into.

edit added - the weight cited is the weight of my own bike, as measured by me. For a comparison, and another measurement, see this review article - find the Table about halfway down the article.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

GlobalGuy said:


> B. With the Domane and other Trek bikes one thing I read a lot as far as criticism for most of the models, especially the lower to middle range is the weight of the wheels.


Thanks. If that's where most of this "excess" weight is coming from, I'm already planning on upgrading the wheels -- probably after the first year -- after selling my current bikes that this will be replacing.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

ibericb said:


> 2014 Domane 4.7 (all Ultegra 6800), 58 cm size, as supplied, no pedals or accessories, 17.9 lbs.
> 
> With Trek carbon road bikes the frame weight depends on the level/grade of carbon you buy into.
> 
> edit added - the weight cited is the weight of my own bike, as measured by me. For a comparison, and another measurement, see this review article - find the Table about halfway down the article.


Thanks so much for this post and link! I had done some searching but didn't come up with this particular review. Nice that it's a "shootout" that also has a couple of the other bikes that I'm considering. Also interesting that this entire group pretty much fits within a 1.3 pound spread and I know that I'll never feel the difference among them at that range.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

rochrunner said:


> Thanks. If that's where most of this "excess" weight is coming from, I'm already planning on upgrading the wheels -- probably after the first year -- after selling my current bikes that this will be replacing.


It's true for most OEM wheelsets, and Bontrager wheels are on the heavy side. You can look up the specs, including weight, on the Bontrager site. You can definitely cut some weight with wheels, but it won't be pounds. The standard tubeless ready race wheelset comes in at 1720 g spec weight.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

A single filled 21 oz bottle adds more weight than those differences.


----------



## Bartman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Like another person said. The weight will decrease as money increases. I just put a lite set of wheels on my entry Carbon madone 3.1. And really can't feel any difference. Maybe climbs and accelerate a little better. Ism sur my bike still weigh's 17 plus. If I had it to do over I would by the most expensive bike I could afford and finance it. That would keep me from wanting to upgrade everything , maybe


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

My 6 series 58 CM Domane with Ultegra 6800 group, Dura Ace carbon pedals, bottle cages and Powertap wheel set (not light, around 1700 grams) weighs right at 18lbs. No, I wouldn't say that's heavy at all. The disc brake version is going to add about 1.5 lbs probably, but comparing that to other disc brake bikes should be similar I think.

I reweighed this the other day and it's 17lbs 9 oz *with* pedals and bottle cages. It would be pretty easy to get it under 17 with a few different component choices including wheels.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd say it is indeed heavy for a carbon bike, but whatever. I have three carbon bikes and with heavy wheels, pedals, mounts, everything they're all under 18 pounds easily. It's not just the wheels for sure, it's the bike too. My wheels I train on are probably just under 2000 grams, doesn't get much heavier now a days. It's a bike you'll need to go lightweight on everything else to get it close to other carbon bikes and it'll still be heavier. It's not a climbing bike. It's a bike for rough terrain.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

rochrunner said:


> I'm considering a Domane 4.3 Disc (among some other bikes) and notice that in the reviews they always have some line such as "a bit heavy" or "not the lightest bike out there" and am wondering how true this is. Sometimes a bike gets a reputation for something and then it gets repeated by reviewers and owners without much actual basis. It's also not clear if "heavier" means by 2 lbs or 5 lbs or whatever.
> 
> Since Trek always mealy-mouths around giving out any weights, does anyone have an actual figure for this bike in a size 56 (or anything close)? If you own one, do you think that it's heavier than equivalent endurance bikes from other mainstream mfrs (Specialized, Felt, Cannondale)?
> 
> I'm not looking to compare it with bikes costing $1000 more -- just trying to get an idea of what kind of numbers we're talking about.



Maybe the reviewers are being stupid and wanna be weight-weenies.

You can save a little weight by opting for the rim brakes.

or.... Trek has another answer, their Emonda series of bicycles, if you care about weight.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like I might be able to check things out myself. None of the bike shops around here typically stock road bikes these days, but I stopped by the closest Trek LBS today just in case. They didn't have any on the showroom floor, but they did have one Domane that they keep for rental. Well, it turns out it's a Domane 4.3, size 56, which is exactly what I'd be looking for! So I'll be paying them a call next week to take it out for a few hours. Maybe they'll even credit me the rental fee ($60) if I decide to purchase one.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

My Domane comes in at 16.75 lbs.

Specs..

Frame	Trek Domane 6.9 Disc (58cm)
Fork	Trek IsoSpeed full carbon disc (Black/15mm TA/1.5" Tapered)
Head Set	FSA
Tires	Specialized Roubaix Armadillo Elite (700 x 25mm)
Front Wheel	Enve SES 3.4 w/Industry 9 Torch CX/Road Disc hubs (35mm, 15mm x 100mm TA)
Rear Wheel	Enve SES 3.4 w/Industry 9 Torch CX/Road Disc hubs (45mm, 12mm x 142mm TA)
Crankset	Shimano Dura-Ace (50/34T,175mm)
Bottom Bracket	BB-90
Cassette	Shimano Dura-Ace (11-28T) 
Front Derailleur	Shimano Dura-Ace Di2 (Braze-On) 
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
Shifters	Shimano RS785 hydraulic Di2 11spd
Battery	Shimano SM-BTR2 / SM-BCR2
Brakes	Shimano RS785 hydraulic discs (140mm)
Chain	Shimano Dura-Ace CN-9000
Seat Post	Bontrager Ride Tuned Carbon seatmast cap (160mm w/20mm offset)
Saddle	WTB Silverado Carbon (Black)
Handlebar	Bontrager Race X Lite IsoZone, OCLV Carbon, VR-CF (440mm)
Stem	Thomson Elite X4 (90mm/10 degrees Black)
Grips	Gel Tape (Black)
Pedals	Shimano Dura-Ace PD-9000


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

Dry Side said:


> My Domane comes in at 16.75 lbs.


Nice, but I believe that your ride costs just a few $$ more than what I'm looking at . Anyway, after rethinking the "rental" thing, I've decided to go back next week and talk to the manager about taking the bike out for a _test ride_, which is really what I'm going to be doing. I just need an hour or so to get an idea of how it feels, rides, etc.

And my thing about the weight is probably because I went on a week-long tour a couple weeks ago that really killed me with all the hills (of the short-but-steep variety) and am not sure if I'll be doing any quite like that in the future. There are other characteristics that should be more important, such as comfort and how it handles rough roads, which is more my reality in my home area.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the impression that the Domane is "heavy" depends on which level you are looking at.
I've got a Project One with Red, RXL wheels & bars, and with cages & Look KeoMax2 pedals the bike weighs 14 lbs 15 oz.
My 2011 Madone 4-series frame with Force & RXL wheels & the same pedals weighs 17 lbs 4 oz.

It's going to be tough to get a bike with disc-brakes under 17 lbs unless the rest of the bike is made up of very lightweight components.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

I got a Domane 4.0 with the disc brakes. Wanted the 4.3 but settled on this one mainly because I bought it from a person that discounted it from the 2000 he paid down to 1400. I also have extra 105 components laying around from my old bike and a carbon seat post, so paying extra to get 105 or above didn't excite me.

The Domane is just as heavy as my 2010 2.3 that it replaced.. But the difference in ride is night and day. You don't notice the weight. Even with it loaded down for longer rides, I find myself going faster and feeling less beat up then with the old bike. 

I wouldn't worry about weight unless you are racing. And even though people rag on disc brakes, I gotta say there have been a couple situations on a bike tour that I've been happy that I had them. You can tell a difference.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

GDTRFB said:


> I think the impression that the Domane is "heavy" depends on which level you are looking at.


And just maybe which size bike is being referred to..  A data point missing on all these claimed weights. Which kind of makes the thread useless to the person trying to attain empirical weight data unfortunately.
My only curiosity for spying the thread... 

I can say this about the Domane, I have met two riders that leave their Madone home since getting the Domane.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

GDTRFB said:


> It's going to be tough to get a bike with disc-brakes under 17 lbs unless the rest of the bike is made up of very lightweight components.


Not really. I just built up a hydro disc cross bike with di2. It came in at 17.4lbs and I wasn't really trying to make it super light. It wouldn't have taken much to cut 1/2lb.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

rochrunner said:


> Nice, but I believe that your ride costs just a few $$ more than what I'm looking at . Anyway, after rethinking the "rental" thing, I've decided to go back next week and talk to the manager about taking the bike out for a _test ride_, which is really what I'm going to be doing. I just need an hour or so to get an idea of how it feels, rides, etc.
> 
> *And my thing about the weight is probably because I went on a week-long tour a couple weeks ago that really killed me with all the hills (of the short-but-steep variety) and am not sure if I'll be doing any quite like that in the future. There are other characteristics that should be more important, such as comfort and how it handles rough roads, which is more my reality in my home area*.



I did a week long tour with my Domane just 2 weeks ago (Ragbrai). It handled the hills better then my 2.3. Even with a heavier saddle type bag and stem bag. 

The comfort issue really helped too...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

tlg said:


> Not really. I just built up a hydro disc cross bike with di2. It came in at 17.4lbs and I wasn't really trying to make it super light. It wouldn't have taken much to cut 1/2lb.



And are yo riding a 51 or a 61CM bike. My only carbon disc experience was a Roubaix SL4. It was a little tough getting it under 19.5 lb in my XL size I can say empirically.
Without purposefully spending and focusing on it and making it less durable IMO. Just good parts, XTR hubs laser spokes lightish rims, 7800 gear etc. under 200 gram sadde, 195 gram pedals, carbon cages, Carbon bars.. yada. Sold it and built a Custom Steel with Steel fork, 2 lbs heavier with even less attention for bars saddle weight etc.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Some of those bike reviews are little better than the car reviews that show up in the popular auto magazines. Sure back in the day when some bikes weighed 36 pounds and another weighed 20 pounds you could say one was heavier and the difference material, but 1-2 pounds on a road bike is not material for most riders who are typically overweight by far more. Another way to look at it is whether you ride faster with or without filled water bottles on the bike.

Don't worry about the weight, but whether the geometry of the bike is good for your style of riding, some bikes steer or handle faster than others, others feel more stable.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

robt57 said:


> And are yo riding a 51 or a 61CM bike. My only carbon disc experience was a Roubaix SL4. It was a little tough getting it under 19.5 lb in my XL size I can say empirically.
> Without purposefully spending and focusing on it and making it less durable IMO. Just good parts, XTR hubs laser spokes lightish rims, 7800 gear etc. under 200 gram sadde, 195 gram pedals, carbon cages, Carbon bars.. yada. Sold it and built a Custom Steel with Steel fork, 2 lbs heavier with even less attention for bars saddle weight etc.


It's 55cm, so middle of the road size wise. The 17.4lb is without pedals or cages.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

tlg said:


> It's 55cm, so middle of the road size wise. The 17.4lb is without pedals or cages.


So that's not the bike's weight then.
If it gets bolted to the bike, it's part of the weight.

I don't know anyone that rides without cages or pedals.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> So that's not the bike's weight then.
> If it gets bolted to the bike, it's part of the weight.


I didn't include my garmin mount, gopro mount, light mount or saddlebag either. 

All the bike mfg's who list weights don't include pedals or cages. 
Magazines don't include pedals or cages when reviewing bikes.

The article above $3k Endurance Bike Shootout: Trek Domane 4.7 Review | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos includes bike weights without pedals and cages.

If you know what pedals/cages you use, add the weight. It's pretty easy math.



> I don't know anyone that rides without cages or pedals.


I guess ibericb does.



ibericb said:


> 2014 Domane 4.7 (all Ultegra 6800), 58 cm size, as supplied, no pedals or accessories, 17.9 lbs.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

robt57 said:


> I can say this about the Domane, I have met two riders that leave their Madone home since getting the Domane.


Make that three.



GDTRFB said:


> I think the impression that the Domane is "heavy" depends on which level you are looking at.
> I've got a Project One with Red, RXL wheels & bars, and with cages & Look KeoMax2 pedals the bike weighs 14 lbs 15 oz.


52 cm, pedals, cages, Garmin mount, pump mount, 25C R3 tires, standard weight tubes, gel-cork bar-tape and weighed with a digital scale.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> So that's not the bike's weight then.
> If it gets bolted to the bike, it's part of the weight.
> 
> I don't know anyone that rides without cages or pedals.



I agree, so I always weigh with 2 bottle cages and pedals. But if you can't BS yourself, what-da-ya-got? Personally I pull the computer head off, but leave the mount. Close enough...

My question is how the disc road thing in the Peloton could actually manifest. Because certainly IMO that will have to happen before the industry stops making non disc bikes of all kinds, which I expect is going to happen eventually.

Peloton: Neutral service and wheel service ??? Seem insurmountable that.
So does a standard hub CFG come in to play that the bearings, cassette and disc carrier remain on the dropouts and only a more minute carrier/hub/wheel get adopted to fit in between? That is asking too much probably.... 

But back to weight, If I subscribed to the strip it then weigh it, even my 2007 Addict LTD can still compete with new bikes if that is how we are weighing them... And it is a 61 too.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

In case you're not aware, there is a standard for disc brakes already. It was created by Shimano. It's a 12mm thru axle standard. All road disc bikes will have it soon. If you have a road disc bike now and it's not this new standard, I suggest you sell it soon. The standard includes flat mount calipers, a centermount disc attachment and hub as well. Everything will be standardized. Sram already has a full line of calipers and everything for it. Campy is said to release theirs very soon.


We're not dodgy salesmen here. We ride bikes. At least I'd like to think you all do as well. If you're going to weigh a bike, weigh the bike complete. Don't be a dodgy salesman on a forum. If it bolts to the bike, it's part of the weight.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

rochrunner said:


> I'm considering a Domane 4.3 Disc (among some other bikes) and notice that in the reviews they always have some line such as "a bit heavy" or "not the lightest bike out there" and am wondering how true this is. Sometimes a bike gets a reputation for something and then it gets repeated by reviewers and owners without much actual basis. It's also not clear if "heavier" means by 2 lbs or 5 lbs or whatever.
> 
> Since Trek always mealy-mouths around giving out any weights, does anyone have an actual figure for this bike in a size 56 (or anything close)? If you own one, do you think that it's heavier than equivalent endurance bikes from other mainstream mfrs (Specialized, Felt, Cannondale)?
> 
> I'm not looking to compare it with bikes costing $1000 more -- just trying to get an idea of what kind of numbers we're talking about.


 That bike is probably around 21 lbs in a 56 with pedals. It is not a model one would pick if you value light weight. Even with upgrades it will be a few pounds heavier than say an Emonda in a similar price point. Ride and handling should be very nice though. The weight comes mainly with the heavier frame and the disc brake setup. The Emonda SL5 costs the same an weights about 18 lbs.

The Emonda SL frame is superb although has a much stiffer and "racier" feel than a Domane. It is awesome in the hills but for long, flat, miles I would prefer a Domane although the disc brakes are awesome in the hills (but pretty unnecessary in the flats)


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

For now, maybe steel just makes more sense for current offerings in this infancy period of disc road bikes??? Fairness of comparing a custom steel to an off the peg plastic bike not withstanding of course.

These weights are so surprise to me, the frames just have to be built up strong for the braking stresses the disc introduce. More weight over non disc bikes and a good amount too. Between the frame build and the extra hub/disc/caliper and longer either cable or hyd line to the calipers. No way around it all [just yet] [blue tooth brakes coming? ]

I had a 58CM 2014 disc SL4 Roubaix for 7-8 months or so. I got the fACT 8R Sora for 25% off, took it home and bolted a 7800 groupo with a compact Ultegra crankset. 

I built up Shimano CX-75/CL25 rims Pacenti 28 spoke Sapim Race, reasonably light strong wheelset. 25mm Pave vittorias. CG-R post, a stupid light saddle and Easton Carbon bars. Just under 20 lbs with pedals, [keywins,very light in the scheme of pedals] Sold it after I pulled my Dura ace off with Ultegra triple and the original wheels and managed to break even.

Conversely the bike that replaced it after I decided for various reasons it was not the purchase I should have made, nor could be happy with in the longer term. A steel custom frame AND custom Steel fork with those wheels and heavier seat post, saddle, bars, cranks and it is 1.5 lb more including heavier tires, pedals. And HY/RD calipers including bigger front rotor and full cable housings through out.

No reason why it could not be lighter than it is, in fact lighter than the Roubaix was. With a WCS fork over the steel one that matches the frame, and the ancillary parts mentioned above, math should be obvious. 

Between the way bigger tire clearances and the powder coated steel over carbon obviously being able to take gravel hits without a tube wall compromise.. 

I think it brings my original statement of the post into focus.

Pics: Sold about faced Roubiax build/purchase, replacement build.
I should be clear the frame/fork cost near as much as the Roubaix build not counting wheels/tires etc. [and used parts on the Roubaix build].

For my purposes, I wanted this bike to be more utility purposed than the Roubaix is capable of being. I have a few road bike already so less dual purpose there for me. And I recognize that is not the case for a lot of one bike folks. I am just sicker than that...


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

For comparisons sake my 2014 Giant Defy advanced 0 in size M/L (equivalent to 56) weighs in at 16.2 Lbs without pedals or cages. It is all Utegra Di-2 (electronic) and I have a set of carbon 25X40 wheels on it that weigh 1550 grams) 

In my opinion the giant is equivalent to a Trek Domane 5.9. The reason I know is it was what I was looking at when I bought my Giant. I noticed that the equivalent Trek Domane was about 1-1.5 lbs heavier. Not a lot and very comparable. I ended up buying the Giant defy because I found a left over 2014 at a very good price. 

The trek was a little better ride but the giant seemed a little faster, although the differences were very small between them. Both very nice bikes.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

If weight is the big issue, then look at the non-disc version of the Domane. It is noticeably lighter. 

If climbing is the big issue, don't sweat it - the Domane climbs quite nicely. Trek's downtube/bottom bracket junction is a sweet design that translates your pedaling power into forward motion quite nicely.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

My favorite bike is my domane 5.2, i ride it at least twice as much as any of my other bikes...I think I remember weighing it once...I am not sure what it weighed... I ride it the most because it is the most comfortable ride I have....I do not believe that there is going to be a significant weight difference between any of the major brand bikes in the same price range... and for us recreational riders... i think the whole weight thing is highly over rated....of course being from the Houston area I do not have hills to be concerned about....


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I weighed my 2014 Domane 5.9 without wheels and it was almost exactly the same weight as my 2006 Time VXS (7800 DA) without wheels. Neither are feather weight bikes, but are not pigs either. I do find the Domane to be stiffer and more comfortable than the Time.


----------

